# M59 mh 245v



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

oops... 400 Watt luminaire


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Cletis said:


> I have a ballast putting out 245V on an M59 MH bulb in parking lot. Is it time to change ballast or capacitor or neither ?


If the lamp matches the ANSI rating of the ballast then it will work just fine ,if Not,,,,,, Then change the ballast and match up the lamp


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Advance Pocket Guide To High Intensity Discharge Lamp Ballasts


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Advance Pocket Guide To High Intensity Discharge Lamp Ballasts


 Holy Bible PDF Download


----------

